# FR: le/lui faire + infinitif - verbe factitif (faire, laisser, etc.) + pronom direct/indirect (accusatif/datif)



## ajglywakyta

Why is it that you say:
Je le fais chanter --meaning, I make him sing.

but you say,

je lui fais chanter la chanson. (or do you?)

a related question:

why do you say:
laisse-la dire.  or "laisse-la se flatter"
but,
laisse-lui dire la phrase. or "laisse-lui croire ce qu'elle veut"

is it because of the addition of the direct object?

by extension, do you say -- laisse-la le dire or laisse-lui la dire?? and why?

sorry for the long post, and marci d'avance!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one. See also this thread in the Français Seulement forum.


----------



## Kurious

"Je le fais chanter" can also mean I blackmail him
"laisse -la dire" could mean let her say what she wants, (even if it's not true, or if she's wrong...)
whereas "Laisse lui le dire " let her speak, let her say it

...


----------



## geostan

First, the faire causatif admits only one direct and one indirect object.
Secondly, I don't think "laisse-la dire" could be used as a stand-alone sentence. Dire requires an object.
Thirdly, laisser may be treated like faire, but may use its own structure.
It would not be incorrect to say: "laisse-la dire la phrase." With a pronoun for the sentence, it sounds odd to me to say: laisse-la la dire, although there is no grammatical objection I can think of.
If you treat laisser like faire, then you would say:
"laisse-lui dire la phrase." and "Laisse-la-lui dire."
Since I have not been to France in 25 years, I don't know which structure natives currently prefer, but in the case of pronouns, I would guess the latter.

Cheers!


----------



## ajglywakyta

still,
why is it "laisse-la se flatter"
but,
"laisse-lui croire ce qu'elle veut"?

also,

since "Je le fais chanter" means something else idiomatically, how about:
Je le fais danser 
VS.
Je lui fais danser la danse.

--It seems like the "le" and the "lui" are serving the same purpose in both sentences but one is a direct and the other an indirect object.  Does it change because of the presence of the indirect object in the first place (why wasn't the first one just -- "je lui fais danser" - I know, because it's "je fais danser l'homme", but it doesn't seem consistent.  Another hypothesis is "je le fais danser" expands to "je fais danser l'homme" but "je lui fais danser la danse" expands to "je fais danser la danse par l'homme".  Does anyone have any insight or other examples of the object pronouns change from a direct object to an indirect object?


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
You have noticed a peculiarity that I was not aware of, as a native speaker. I am afraid I will not be able to explain why, but I will try to make things clear :
First : You are right : we say : Je le fais chanter, but : Je lui fais chanter la chanson. I do not know why, I am sorry.
Second : you are wrong : We say : Laisse-la dire or laisse-la se flatter, but we do not say : laisse-lui dire la phrase or Laisse-lui croire ce qu'elle veut. We say instead : Laisse-la dire la phrase, or Laisse-la croire ce qu'elle veut.
It seems that "laisser" does not work like "faire", because we would say : "Je le fais chanter, je lui fais chanter la chanson, je le laisse chanter, je LE laisse chanter la chanson".

Is seems that "faire" is an exception, because a perception verb like "voir" or "entendre" works like "laisser" : 
"Je le vois chanter, je le vois chanter la chanson" (and not : je lui entends chanter la chanson")

Lastly : to say : "Let her say it", We would say : "Laisse-la le dire" and not "laisse-le lui dire"(where le means it and lui means her), but we would say "Fais-le lui dire" and not "fais-la le dire", which is consistent with the abovementioned.

Note : I said that "laisse-le lui dire" is wrong. It is wrong if you mean that "le" means it and "lui" means her, but it is right if "le" means "him" and "lui" means "her" or "him", in that case, "laisse-le lui dire" means "let him tell her", but it is a completely different sentence.


----------



## ajglywakyta

I read "laissez-lui croire ce qu'elle voudra" in Dom Juan - Moliere.
Perhaps at some point in the past, "Laissez" worked like "faire" (where with the addition of a direct object, the pronoun changes).  Now, as Fred explained thoroughly (merci!), it does not.


----------



## berndf

Fred_C said:


> You are right : we say : Je le fais chanter, but : Je lui fais chanter la chanson. I do not know why, I am sorry.


 
It seems to me that there are some cases where you would use _lui_ where it is clearly an accusative (whereas _lui_ is supposed to be dative) which are purely idiomatic and which are indeed difficult to explain.

I remember having read in a grammer book that you prefer _lui_ with _faire_ unless there is a risk of confusion with a _real_ dative, i.e. where "Je lui fait..." might be construed to mean that "I cause somthing to be done _to_ him." Fred_C, do you think this explanation makes sense?

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
do you mean such a sentence like "Je lui fais lire le journal", which could mean : "I have him read the newspaper", or "I have the newspaper read to him" ?
Actually yes, it can mean both.
In speech, people could try to disambiguate by saying "Je le fais lire le journal", when they feel a risk of confusion, but I do not think it is correct. 
Maybe your grammar book was trying to explain why you could hear such a sentence, not stating that it was absolutely correct.
In a text, where correction is required, in order to disambiguate, I would write another sentence. Like "Je lui demande de lire le journal", for example.


----------



## janpol

"laisse-le lui dire"... je pense que, "dire" n'ayant de sens que suivi d'un complément, on aurait intérêt à travailler sur une phrase complète  (on a là un complément second et pas de complément... "premier") : "laisse-le lui dire qu'il partira demain"... d'autant que l'on pourrait bien décider ensuite de remplacer la complétive "qu'il  partira demain" par un pronom, ce qui conduirait à "laisse-le le lui dire"...
"Je lui fais lire le journal" = cette phrase est certes ambiguë dite hors contexte mais on peut penser que, dite "en situation" elle ne le serait pas. Si elle le demeurait cependant, il y aurait la solution qui a été donnée : dire plutôt "je lui demande de lire le journal". Pourtant, on peut entendre cette forme factitive : "Je lui fais lire le journal" (Par exemple : "Pour habituer mon fils à la lecture, je lui fais lire le journal"). 
Dit hors situation, il me semble  que c'est plutôt à "je lui demande de lire le journal" que renvoie "je lui fais lire le journal" (aucune certitude, juste une impression basée sur le fait que c'est généralement avec ce sens que l'on utilise cette construction). Ce serait alors dans le cas où l'on voudrait faire entendre l'autre sens de cette phrase qu'il conviendrait d'être plus explicite : "je lui fais lire le journal PAR SA VOISINE". "Ma vieille mère a les yeux fatigués, je lui fais lire le journal". (Personne ne songerait à se révolter contre un fils indigne qui obligerait sa vieille mère dont la vue baisse à lire quotidiennement le journal...)


----------



## cheeseontoast

HI i'm having trouble translating the phrase 'I got her to say yes'.

My try: je l'ai faite dire oui

I know its dire qch à qn, but i'm not really sure how that fits in here...

Thanks


----------



## Lacuzon

Hi,

Je l'ai fait dire oui (fait does not agree when followed by an infinitive).


----------



## Oddmania

As we say _Faire faire quelque chose *à* quelqu'un_, shouldn't it be _Je lui ai fait dire oui_ ?


----------



## Lacuzon

Ô que si ! J'ai repris la construction anglaise !

Toutes mes excuses !


----------



## Maître Capello

Oddmania said:


> As we say _Faire faire quelque chose *à* quelqu'un_, shouldn't it be _Je lui ai fait dire oui_ ?


Both constructions are indeed possible! 

_Je *lui* ai fait dire oui. _ (= J'ai fait dire oui « à lui/elle »)
_Je *l'*ai fait dire oui. _(= J'ai fait qu'il/elle dise oui)


----------



## LV4-26

Do you mean that ==>

1) _Je l'ai fait dire oui_
and
_Je lui ai fait dire oui_
have the same ultimate meaning -- albeit with a distinct internal structure --, i.e., _I got her/him to say yes_?

Or is it that ==>

2) _Je l'ai fait dire oui_
means _I got her/him to say yes_
and
_Je lui ai fait dire oui_
means_ I got _[whoever-it-was] _to say yes to her/him_

...which is what we mean when we say, for instance,
_Untel *vous fait dire* qu'il arrivera en retard._
?


----------



## geostan

I'm confused as well.

If oui is considered the direct object, then lui is the only possibility in the sentence.

Je lui ai fait dire oui.

My understanding is that the faire causative can have only one direct and one indirect object.

Il la fait écrire. (He has her write OR He has it written.)  One object - direct
Il lui fait écrire la lettre. (He has her write the letter.)Two objects - one direct, one indirect
Il se fait lire le courrier par elle. (He has her read the mail to him.) Three objects, only two of which can be the direct and indirect objects. The third must be expressed by _par_.

As for the interpretation of the sentence, would that not depend on the context rather than the grammar? In other words, could the sentence J_e lui ai fait dire oui._ not have two possible meanings according to the context?


----------



## LV4-26

To get back to the origin of my doubt.

When I saw cheeseontoast's sentence, I first thought 
"_je *l*'ai fait dire oui_ looks OK but I'd rather have _je *lui* ai fait dire oui._"

Then I thought "why is that?" I mean, we do say things like
_Je *l*'ai fait marcher sur le trottoir_ and not _Je *lui* ai fait marcher sur le trottoir._

I think I've got the answer, now. ==>

Consider
_1. Je lui ai fait manger sa purée.
2. Je l'ai fait lire
3. Je lui ait fait lire un livre
4. Je l'ai fait marcher sur le trottoir.
_
All the above sentences are fine and, to my ear, the best possible ways of conveying the meaning in _get someone to do something/make someone do something_

In 1. and 3. we've got transitive verbs with a direct object
In 4., we've got an intransitive verb
In 2. we've got a transitive verb used intransitively, i.e., without a direct object.

My conclusion: the dative personal pronoun is used (and preferable) whenever there's a direct object. 
Otherwise, the object personal pronoun is compulsory.

This makes a sentence like 3. ambiguous.

..as it can both mean 
- I made him/her read a book
- I had a book read to him/her

.. though, of course, logic and general usage helping, the former interpretation is more likely than the latter. With a sentence like "_je lui ai fait porter des fleurs_", it would be the reverse. But, on a strictly grammatical level, we couldn't totally exclude the possibility that _I made him carry flowers._

Hoping everyone follows my drift....


----------



## Maître Capello

LV4-26 said:


> Do you mean that ==>
> 1) _Je l'ai fait dire oui_
> and
> _Je lui ai fait dire oui_
> have the same ultimate meaning -- albeit with a distinct internal structure --, i.e., _I got her to say yes_?


I meant #1. So, yes, both indeed have the same meaning. The indirect object is more frequent, but the direct one can also be used to say the same thing.

EDIT: I finally found the relevant article in _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 903, b, 1º, 14e éd.):





> Après _faire_, en général (voir cependant c, 1° et  2°)  l’agent se met au datif, ou bien il se construit avec _par_, parfois avec _de_.
> […]
> Quand l’agent est exprimé par un pronom personnel, celui-ci se met parfois à  l’accusatif.


----------



## geostan

But while it works in this case, it may not work in all cases, and could therefore be confusing to a student of French. I'm sure there are many variations of usage that would be instinctive to native speakers, but which might only confuse the non-native.

The original poster cannot go wrong by following the usual rules.


----------



## parapluie

Je voudrais écrire en français:

The teacher didn't like the footprints and she made them clean them up.

La maîtresse n'aimait pas les empreintes et elle leur (les) a fait les nettoyer.

C'est vrai?


----------



## coquillette champfleuri

the litteral translation would be:
"la maîtresse n'aimait pas les empreintes et les leur a fait nettoyer"

It is correct but " ...et leur a demandé de les nettoyer" would be better


----------



## imao

I disagree with coquillette champfleuri: _to make s.o. do something_ has a different meaning from _to ask s.o. to do something_. Indeed, the first phrase means 'faire faire quelque chose à quelqu'un'. It is more an obligation whereas the second one means, as you said, 'demander à quelqu'un de faire quelque chose', which is nothing more than a simple request.


----------



## Thomas1

I'm wondering about the pronouns here. As far as I remember you can say: il m'a fait crier. So, on the basis of analogy shouldn't we say: 
la maîtresse les a fait les netoyer ?
Where the first 'les' means 'students' and the second 'footprints'.


----------



## imao

You're right but the first one must be '*leur*', like in the following: _la maîtresse leur a fait nettoyer les empreintes_.

With '*les*' that is a direct object which is used for the footprints, it goes like this: _la maîtresse les leur a fait nettoyer_.

I know this may not look understandable... sorry!


----------



## Wil_Estel

Thomas1

No we cannot say that. *"Les"* is a direct object pronoun, while *"leur"* is an indirect object one. In this case, les refers to the fingerprints, while leur refers to the students.

In your example, the "me" (or rather m'), in "il m'a fait crier" is a direct object pronoun. Unfortunately, its indirect object counterpart is also "me", which might have thrown you off guard.

Also, keep in mind that these pronouns should be placed IN FRONT OF the conjugated verb, which is "fait" in this particular case.

So, the sentence should be _"La maîtresse les leur a fait nettoyer."_

I hope my explanation is clear.


----------



## Thomas1

[…]
  My reasoning behind ‘la maîtresse les a fait les nettoyer’ is the following. I take the first ‘les’ to be the direct object of the verb ‘faire’ whereas the second to be the object of ‘nettoyer’, which is why I used the pronouns in different places (each pronoun before its verb). 

  Having done some research I found out that:
  Generally, in constructions ‘faire + infinitive + object’, the performer is introduced either by ‘à’ (the dative) or by ‘par’. So we have: La maîtresse a fait nettoyer les emprintes aux étudiants. --> La maîtresse les leur a fait nettoyer.
  It is possible, however, to introduce the performer as the direct object (the accusative) of the verb ‘faire’ when the performer is represented by a pronoun:


> Et c’étaient des joies, des douceurs qui la faisaient bénir Dieu de son sort (S.-Beuve, Vol., XIII).


  If there are two objects in the form of pronouns and you insert them before the support verb, then the performer is expressed in the dative form:
  Elle les leur a fait nettoyer.
  However, if you use each object before its verb then the performer object is in the accusative :


> Ce mot d’« estime » […] la faisait me remercier (S.-Beuve, Vol., XIX).


  And last but not least, if both objects are represented by pronouns and are of the third person, they can’t be used separately, i.e. one before ‘faire’ and the other beofre the infinitive. They all go before ‘faire’ and the performer is necessarily the indirect object (dative).

  In brief, only 'Elle les leur a fait nettoyer.' is correct.

  There are many rules regarding this question.

  For more information, see : 
  M. Grevisse, _Le bon usage,_ « 903 — L’agent de la proposition infinitive objet direct. » and « 684 — Le verbe est à l’infinitif. », b, 1°.

He made Peter give the strawberry to Hannah.
  He made him give it to her.

  Récemment, nous avons eu un fil sur un sujet pareil […] et je me demande maintenant quelle est la place des pronoms dans la traduction de la phrase anglaise en français :
  Il l’a fait la lui donner.
Il lui a fait la lui doner.
Est-ce que l'une de celles-ci est correcte ?

Merci d'avance
T.


----------



## Aranjuez

Thomas1 said:


> Il l’a fait la lui donner.


 I guess, the first one is grammatically correct, but I'm not sure if such a phrase could somehow be used in a real communication


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo Thomas1

I'm not sure that I agree with the answer given by Aranjuez.



Thomas1 said:


> He made Peter give the strawberry to Hannah.
> He made him give it to her.



I would translate this as : _Il a fait à Pierre donner la fraise à Hannah_.  If you then replace the names with pronouns, this gives : _Il lui a fait la lui donner_.


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, il y a deux possibilités:

_Il l'a fait la lui donner.
Il la lui a fait lui donner.
_
[…]


----------



## Pierre Simon

Hullo Maître Capello  

Many thanks for your clarification.  I have one further question : in the second of your examples, is it always the case that the pronoun which replaces the direct object of the infinitive (_la/la fraise_) comes before the finite verb (_faire_), rather than before the infinitive (_donner_)?


----------



## Thomas1

Thanks, Maître. 

Pierre, no. 
_Il l'a fait la lui donner.
l' -- him
la -- strawberry
lui -- to her

Il la lui a fait lui donner._
la -- strawberry
lui -- him
lui -- to her

PS: I recommend that you read the threads linked to by me or Maître.


----------



## Jeanclaude01

pour ma part je ne vois pas d'autre traduction que:
"Il l'a lui a fait donner"
l' remplace strawberry,     lui remplace Hannah.
Si l'on voulait inclure Peter dans la phrase il faudrai dire:
"Il l'a lui a fait donner par Peter


----------



## Maître Capello

Il y a pourtant deux façons de construire la phrase puisque tous les compléments sont des pronoms personnels. Voir cet extrait du _Bon Usage_ (§ 903, c, 1º, 14e éd.):


> Quand l’agent et l’objet  direct de l’infinitif sont tous deux des pronoms personnels, si les deux pronoms  sont joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom  agent se met au datif :_Ce devoir, je *le lui* ferai recommencer, ne *le lui* faites pas recommencer.  Ce  livre, ne *le leur* laissez pas  lire._​ Mais si les deux pronoms ne  sont pas joints devant le verbe principal, le pronom exprimant l’agent se met à l’accusatif :
> _[Il] *la* faisait *me* remercier_ (S.-Beuve, _Vol._, XIX). — […] _Je *l’*ai vu  *la* battre_ (M. Prévost, _La nuit  finira_, t. II, p. 50).​


----------



## Thomas1

Je voulais le remarquer avant, mais j'ai pensé que ça changeait s'il y avait deux complements de l'infinitif. Maintenant, quand J.-C. l'a indirectement abordé, je me trouve de nouveau dans le doute. Il y a effectivement une règle qui dit que l'on ne met le complément de » faire « qu'en datif dans un cas assez particulier :


			
				Le bon usage (§ 684 said:
			
		

> Quand le verbe support est faire, les pronoms ne sont pas  séparés s’ils sont tous deux de la 3e personne : *Je lui  (ou le :  cf. § 903, b, 1°) ferai la prendre.


Cette règle et les exemples du § 903, c, 1º me mènent à la conclusion que « _Il l'a fait la lui donner._ » n'est pas correct ou est-ce que je n'ai pas repéré quelque chose ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Jeanclaude01 said:


> "Il l'a lui a fait donner"


C'est _Il *la* lui a fait donner_  qu'il faudrait écrire dans ce cas. (Sinon il y aurait deux verbes  conjugués dans la même sous-phrase.) Mais ce serait en fait la  traduction de _He made him give it_ sans le _to her_… ou alors de _He had it given to her_ qui a un tout autre sens! Comme on peut le voir, cette phrase est ambiguë en français.


Thomas1 said:


> Cette règle et les exemples du § 903, c, 1º me mènent à la conclusion que « _Il l'a fait la lui donner._ » n'est pas correct ou est-ce que je n'ai pas repéré quelque chose ?


J'avoue ne pas comprendre cette dernière remarque de Grevisse… Pourquoi la construction à la 3e personne serait-elle différente de celle des autres personnes? En tout cas, je ne vois pas pourquoi il faudrait la condamner.

Quoi qu'il en soit, d'une part le tour avec les deux pronoms précédant le verbe conjugué est ambigu comme je l'ai montré plus haut, d'autre part l'infinitif de la phrase (_donner_) a deux compléments pronoms personnels — un direct (_la/la fraise_) et un autre indirect (_lui/à Hannah_) —, ce qui complique un peu les choses. Ce sont peut-être les raisons qui font que l'on rechigne à employer _Il la lui a fait lui donner_. En fait, à l'oral, on ne dirait certainement aucune des  phrases suggérées, mais on reformulerait la phrase différemment.


----------



## DenisedeSEA

Bonjour,

Dit-on Je *l'*ai fait changer 'avis ou je *lui *ai fait changer d'avis? 
(I made him/her changer his/her mind.)


----------



## Fredddd

I would say "je l'ai fait changer d'avis"

well to be sure I tried other ponouns "je vous ai fait changer d'avis" "je t'ai fait changer d'avis" but the other might be correct too.


----------



## DenisedeSEA

It's just that "vous" and "te" can both be direct and indirect pronouns.
Only lui and leur [indirect] (instead of le/la and les [direct]) would show the difference, right?


----------



## Fredddd

argh ! you're right there. my French dictionary gives me "faire changer d'avis *à* quelqu'un"


----------



## DenisedeSEA

Mais qu'est-ce qu'il faut croire alors? Difficile à dire, non?
Puis-je vous demander le nom de votre dico?

Merci


----------



## Fredddd

Le Robert (quite common French dictionary).


----------



## jacques songo'o

I have been studying the faire causative and am aware that when there is both an agent and a receiver the agent is considered the indirect object. But I'm wondering if this changes in the sentence above when the receiver follows a verb that requires a preposition. Would this not make "avis" an indirect object and mean "le" could be used to express "him"?  "Vous ne lui ferez pas changer de son avis" just sounds strange to me. Can anyone help me?


----------



## poubcool

You are right, you must write : "Vous ne lui ferez pas changer *son *avis" why ? Because _changer_ is a motion verb (i'm not sure of the translation), _un verbe de mouvement _in french. So, it's a transitive verb, like in English by the way, we say "change something". 
So, when the verb causes a transformation, a move, it's followed by the noun, it is the definition of a transitive verb.


----------



## Donaldos

In your sentence, both pronouns are actually correct :

_Vous ne *lui* ferez pas changer d'avis_. (indirect object)

_Vous ne *le* ferez pas changer d'avis._ (direct object)​


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Actually the common wording would be _Vous ne *le *ferez pas changer *d'*avis_, to avoid 1/ doubling _le _with _son_, and 2/ "le" because the verb in the infinitive (here, "changer") has no COD (complément d'objet direct.)
Sorry for the complexity of the 2nd rule —pardon our French — I'll try to explain:

_Vous ne *lui* ferez pas chanter une chanson_ : "chanter" has a COD, hence "lui" 
_Vous ne *le* ferez pas chanter_ : "changer" has no COD, hence "le" 
_Vous ne *le* ferez pas changer d'avis_ : "avis" is a COI, not a COD ; hence "le" 
See e.g. here:


> Quand faire est suivi d'un infinitif, ce verbe doit être précédé des pronoms *lui, leur*, et non des pronoms *le, la, les*, lorsque l'infinitif a un régime direct : On lui fit obtenir un emploi ; on lui fit faire cette démarche ; et il veut avant lui les pronoms *le, la, les*, toutes les fois que le verbe qui est à l'infinitif n'a point après lui de régime direct : On le fit renoncer à ses prétentions ; on le fit consentir à cette demande.


----------



## Donaldos

JeanDeSponde said:


> [...] 2/ "le" because the verb in the infinitive (here, "changer") has no COD (complément d'objet direct.)



Except that the infinitive is followed by an indirect object and in that case either pronoun (_le_ or _lui_) may be used, depending on usage.



> *Faire (+ infinitif suivi d'un complément indirect)*. Avec faire suivi d'un infinitif qui a un complément indirect, on emploie indifféremment _lui, leur_ ou _le, la, les_ : _elle *lui* a fait changer d'avis_ ou _elle *l'*a fait changer d'avis_ ; _cette histoire leur a fait penser_ _à ce qu'ils ont vécu_ ou _cette histoire les a fait penser à ce qu'ils ont vécu_.



(LAROUSSE)



> Quand le complément de l'infinitif est un complément indirect, on peut indifféremment employer_* le*_ (*la*) ou bien *lui*, *les* ou bien _*leur*_. La répartition est régie par l'usage bien plus que par une règle précise [...]



(_Pièges et difficultés de la langue française_, Jean GIRODET)


----------



## Maître Capello

Donaldos is correct. 

According to Grevisse (§ 903 a):


> Lorsque l’infinitif se présente sans objet direct, son agent se met normalement à l’accusatif.
> _Personne au monde ne *le* fera changer d’avis _(Cocteau, _Bacchus_, III, 7).
> […]
> Parfois, après _faire_, _laisser_ et _voir_, l’infinitif sans objet direct a son agent au datif.
> _Si vous croyez que c’est commode de *lui* faire changer d’idée _(P. Benoit, _Axelle_, p. 171).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

[Je suis tout à fait d'accord en général avec Girodet quand il dit que_ La répartition est régie par l'usage bien plus que par une règle précise_...!]
J'ai dû rechercher une règle parce que, instinctivement, "je lui ferai changer d'avis" ne passe pas chez moi.
Tout comme "Je lui fais passer par la nationale".
J'ai trouvé celle de Littré, qui correspond à _ma_ pratique. Je n'en changerai pas, mais je regarderai maintenant _je lui ai fait_ changer d'avis tout autant avec l'oeil du Larousse...


----------



## poubcool

Ok but "vous ne lui ferez pas changer son avis" is also correct.


----------



## Maître Capello

Well, it is definitely correct, but this is not something I would say naturally. At least it sounds much less natural than _Vous ne le ferez pas changer *d'*avis._


----------



## TaiChiChuan

I know that «Il fait écrire à Paul» means that _he makes someone write to Paul_, while «Il fait écrire Paul» means that _he makes Paul write_. But what if we want to say _he makes his son write to Paul_? Il fait écrire à Paul par/à son fils? 
If so, what if we want to replace _à Paul_ with a pronoun？
Il a fait écrire cette lettre à Paul par son fils. How to replace all the nouns mentioned by pronouns?


----------



## Oddmania

Hi,

He makes *his son* write to *Paul *→ Il fait écrire* son fils* à *Paul*.
...............................................Il lui* le *fait *lui *écrire.


----------



## TaiChiChuan

Merci beaucoup! But what if we add also the direct object _the letter_?
He made his son write this letter to Paul.


----------



## CapnPrep

Oddmania said:


> He makes *his son* write to *Paul *→ Il fait écrire* son fils* à *Paul*.
> ...............................................Il *lui *fait *lui *écrire.


Pourquoi _son fils_ COD devient-il _lui_ COI ?  Tu ne dirais pas _Il le fait lui écrire_ ?


----------



## Oddmania

CapnPrep said:


> Pourquoi _son fils_ COD devient-il _lui_ COI ?  Tu ne dirais pas _Il le fait lui écrire_ ?



Oh yes, you're right, my bad! It just sounds out there, this is not something people are really used to saying in everyday speech.



TaiChiChuan said:


> Merci beaucoup! But what if we add also the direct object *the letter*?
> He made his son write this letter to Paul.



...Il *la **lui *fait *lui *écrire.

This sounds really uncommon, though.


----------



## TaiChiChuan

So, it becomes: 
Il a fait écrire cette lettre à Paul à/par son fils. 
_He made his son write this letter to Paul._
If so, will we use two à and place the one that introduces the logical subject (son fils) after the other that introduces the indirect object (Paul)?


----------



## Oddmania

Yes, I would say so.


----------



## Maître Capello

CapnPrep said:


> Pourquoi _son fils_ COD devient-il _lui_ COI ?  Tu ne dirais pas _Il le fait lui écrire_ ?


On utilise pourtant parfois un pronom indirect dans ce cas. D'après _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 903, a) :


> Parfois, après _faire_, _laisser_ et _voir_, l’infinitif sans objet direct a son agent au datif.  _Si vous croyez que c’est commode de *lui* faire changer d’idée _(P. Benoit, _Axelle_, p. 171). — _Laissons faire *aux* poètes  _(Gide, _Attendu que…_, p. 167).



En d'autres termes, on peut dire les deux :

_Il *le* fait lui écrire._ 
_Il *lui* fait lui écrire._ 



TaiChiChuan said:


> Il a fait écrire cette lettre à Paul à/par son fils. _He made his son write this letter to Paul._
> If so, will we use two à and place the one that introduces the logical  subject (son fils) after the other that introduces the indirect object  (Paul)?


That sentence is a bit ambiguous unless you use _par_ instead of _à_. If using _à_ twice, I'd rather say, _Il a fait écrire à son fils cette lettre à Paul_.


----------



## Beachxhair

Salut

Je me demande  si ma phrase au-dessous va bien, en vue de cette citation tirée d'un article par Anne Carlier:

"Damourette & Pichon (1911–1933) and Kayne (1975) have shown that direct transitive and indirect transitive verbs, when embedded in a “faire + Inﬁnitive” construction, diﬀer as to the expression of their subject. [....] a. When the embedded inﬁnitive has no object, its subject is normally as- signed accusative case. b. When the inﬁnitive has a direct object, its subject must be assigned dative case because in French one verb cannot assign accusative case to diﬀerent constituents.  *c. When the inﬁnitive has a prepositional object, there is a strong tendency to assign to its subject the accusative case, since this case assignment does not result in a double accusative construction. *"

Dans l'article, on cite la phrase suivante comme étant correcte:
Jean parle de ses aventures.... Je le fais parler de ses aventures. 

Voici mes phrases (je traite seulement des pronoms proclitiques):

Jane = la
Ses parents *la *font manger des légumes 
Ses parents *l'en* font manger (?)

(Par rapport à la phrase _ses parents lui font manger *les *légumes.)_

Si mes phrases sont mauvaises, expliquez-moi pourquoi s'il vous plaît? 

Merci beaucoup


----------



## janpol

Ses parents lui font manger des légumes / Ses parents lui en font manger.

Il semblerait que ça marche ainsi : 
"LE" : je le fais crier, je le fais venir, je le fais partir, je le fais chanter, je le fais manger, je le fais parler, je le fais épaissir (le verbe à l'infinitif n'a pas de complément).
"LUI" : je lui fais manger des légumes, je lui fais crier sa douleur, je lui fais penser à son travail, je lui fais chanter une berceuse, je lui ai fait comprendre qu'il se trompait, je le lui ai fait comprendre,  je lui ai fait essuyer la table, je lui ai fait ouvrir la fenêtre, je la lui ai fait ouvrir (le verbe à l'infinitif a un complément).


----------



## Beachxhair

Merci  Alors, est-ce qu'une phrase comme _il parle de ses aventures....je le fais parler de ses aventures _diffère de l'une comme _elle mange des légumes....je lui fais manger des légumes_? Comment sont ces deux phrases différentes l'une de l'autre? Je veux dire plutôt, comment diffère-t-elle la proposition _de ses aventures _de la proposition _des légumes? _Je devine qu'il s'agit de la difference entre article partitif (_des _légumes, ou le _de _n'est pas vraiment une préposition dans la même mesure que le _de _d'un complément comme _de ses aventures). _


----------



## mehoul

"manger" est transitif, donc c'est "lui" sans hésiter. Pour "parler" effectivement ça me semble naturel d'utiliser "le" mais j'avoue que je ne trouve pas d'autre exemple où le verbe a un complément et où on n'utilise pas "lui". Par exemple je dirais "je lui fait penser à ceci".


----------



## Maître Capello

Comme il a déjà été dit précédemment, les deux tours (direct et indirect) sont possibles :

_Je *le/lui* fais parler de ses aventures. 
Ses parents *la/lui *font manger des légumes.
Ses parents *la* font *en* manger._ / _Ses parents *lui en *font manger._


----------



## FlossyGlamourous

As far as I know, the form "faire à quelqu'un faire quelque chose" is correct (I originated such a thread here some months ago and tried hard to understand and remember the rule), but now I am reading "Madame Bovary" and stumbled upon the following: "pour chercher la cause de ce qui la faisait souffrir".

   I would have thought "pour chercher la cause de ce qui lui faisait souffrir" - the 3d instead of the 4th case - but this is apparently not the case...


----------



## janpol

"ce qui la faisait souffrir".>>> "la" est correct , "lui" ne l'est pas  >> on fait souffrir qqun, pas "à qqun"


----------



## FlossyGlamourous

Merci. Quand dois-je utiliser l'un et quand l'autre?

Joyeux Noël!


----------



## Rallino

Pour autant que je comprenne, si tu utilises le COD du verbe principal (ce serait _souffrir _dans ton exemple), l'objet de _faire_ devient un COI, car tu ne peux pas avoir deux COD en même temps. Mais comme _souffrir_ n'a pas d'objet, le "quelqu'un" devient le seul objet visible de la phrase et est utilisé en tant que COD.

Par exemple : _J'ai fait écrire une lettre à Michel. _→ _Je lui ai fait écrire une lettre._
_
Une lettre_, étant le COD de _écrire_, rend l'objet de _faire_ (Michel) un COI ; d'où la préposition _à_ et le pronom _lui_.

---

Si tu omets _la lettre_, tu n'auras que l'objet de _faire_. Donc ça peut rester tel quel, sans devenir un COI.

_J'ai fait écrire Michel. → Je l'ai fait écrire._

_Michel_, étant le seul objet visible dans la phrase, est maintenant considéré comme un objet direct ; d'où la préposition _le_.


----------



## FlossyGlamourous

Je suis encore plus confuse... Il y a tant d'exemples que je m'y perds...

   Que signifie donc tout cela?

   Je lui fais espérer (le cas de "faire à quelqu'un faire quelque chose"). Je le fais souffrir (le cas de "faire quelqu'un faire quelque chose"). Les nouvelles font bouger la France (le cas de je ne comprends pas quoi - est-ce que la France bouge elle-même ou quelqu'un bouge la France). Tout semble dire "force somebody to do something" mais différemment...


----------



## Rallino

> Je lui fais espérer (le cas de "faire à quelqu'un faire quelque chose").  Je le fais souffrir (le cas de "faire quelqu'un faire quelque chose").



C'est là le problème. Déjà ta formulation est incorrecte. 

C'est 
soit : *faire faire quelque chose à quelqu'un
*soit :* faire faire quelqu'un
*
Si tu inclus le "quelque chose", tu dois utiliser un à avant le "quelqu'un".

Donc, que je sache, tu ne peux pas dire "Je lui fais espérer", car _espérer_ n'a pas d'objet. Donc, grammaticalement, tu dois dire : _Je *le* fais espérer_. (Bien que ça sonne un peu bizarre pour d'autres raisons.)

Comme dans ton exemple (bouger la France), ça cause des ambigüités. 
Par exemple : _J'ai fait manger le chien_. peut théoriquement avoir deux sens : _Le chien a mangé quelque chose. _où _Quelqu'un a mangé le chien._ 
Là, le contexte t'aidera.

Ceci dit ; Je te rappelle que je ne suis pas un natif. Attendons d'autres avis.


----------



## FlossyGlamourous

Tu as raison, une phrase complète que j'ai vue était "je lui fais espérer quelque chose". Alors donc, quand je "force somebody to do something", c'est "à", le cas datif, quand je "force somebody to perform (in ose way)", c'est COD, le cas accusatif?


----------



## Rallino

Voilà. 
Si tu mentionnes le "something",
something → accusatif
somebody → datif

Si tu ne mentionnes pas le "something",
somebody → accusatif.


----------



## FlossyGlamourous

Il me semble que je commence à comprendre ce que je croyais impossible - il y a vraiment une différence de l'anglais en ce qu'on utilise le cas datif aussi bien qu'accusatif pour "somebody" selon les autres circonstances...


----------



## Maître Capello

FlossyGlamourous said:


> ce qui la faisait souffrir


Comme _souffrir_ est ici *intransitif*, il faut un objet *direct*.

_ce qui *la* faisait souffrir_ 
_ce qui lui faisait souffrir_ 

Si le verbe est en revanche transitif, le pronom objet peut être soit à l'accusatif soit au datif :

_ce qui *la/lui* faisait souffrir le martyre_ (COD) 



Rallino said:


> Par exemple : _J'ai fait écrire une lettre à Michel. _→ _Je lui ai fait écrire une lettre._


Cette  phrase est terriblement ambiguë… Elle peut en effet signifier deux  choses : 1º j'ai fait en sorte que Michel écrive une lettre ; 2º j'ai  demandé à quelqu'un d'écrire une lettre à Michel.



> _Une lettre_, étant le COD de _écrire_, rend l'objet de _faire_ (Michel) un COI ; d'où la préposition _à_ et le pronom _lui_.


Un verbe ne peut en effet avoir qu'un seul COD, mais ici il y a deux verbes (_faire_ et _écrire_) qui peuvent donc chacun avoir leur propre COD : _Je *l'*ai *fait* écrire une lettre à son père_.

Il y a donc bien deux façon d'écrire ces phrases :

_Je *lui/l'*ai fait écrire une lettre (à son père)_.
_Je *lui/l'*ai fait manger le chien_.

P.S.: Je vous invite à lire les premiers messages de ce fil avec lequel je viens de fusionner le vôtre.


----------



## Rallino

Merci, Maître. 

Dans ton exemple :* Je l'ai fait écrire une lettre à son père*, si à la place de *l'* on voulait utiliser le nom auquel il fait référence, disons Michel, vu que c'est un COD, pourrait-on donc dire :

*J'ai fait écrire Michel une lettre à son père* ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, l'agent ne peut se mettre à l'accusatif que si c'est un pronom ou que l'infinitif n'a pas d'objet direct.

_J'ai fait écrire Michel une lettre à son père._


----------



## geostan

MC,

I cannot get over this complete upheaval of what I learned more than 50 years ago. I've always treated the _*faire causative*_  as a unit, and treated the objects as if they were objects of the verb  phrase, even though, strictly speaking, each object may have a specific  relationship with each verb. As I understood the rules, if the  combination of faire + infinitive had a single object, it was direct,  whether it was a person or a thing. _*J'ai fait parler Jean. J'ai fait nettoyer la cuisine.*_ And the corresponding pronouns were placed with faire, never the dependent infinitive (except for the reflexive pronoun).

If the phrase had 2 objects, the thing was usually direct and the person indirect.* J'ai fait écrire la lettre à Jean*.  Since there is some ambiguity in this sentence in which *Jean* could be an agent, _*à Jean*_ could be replaced by* par Jean*. If there were 3 objects, the 3rd one was necessarily the agent, and had to be expressed with _*par.*_ _*Je me suis fait lire le courrier par Jean*_.

As  far as pronouns were concerned, since the context was usually  established with the corresponding nouns earlier in the dialogue, they  did not present the same ambiguity as with the nouns, and therefore _*par*_ was only required in case of the 3rd object. *Je me suis fait lire le courrier par lui.*

As for placing some pronouns with faire and others with the dependent infinitive, I have never done this, so I would never write anything like * Je l'ai fait en manger.  *I would say _*Je lui en ai fait manger.*_

In the case of a verb such as _*changer d'avis*_, I always treated the object as a single object and therefore made it direct.  *Je les ai fait changer d'avis.*

As  was shown in some of the posts, there are sentences which are so  difficult to phrase with the factitive construction, that other ways  should be used to express if not the same exact idea, at least a similar  one. Such verbs as demander, dire, obliger can circumvent the problems.

I  grant that your daily exposure to French is far greater than mine could  ever be, but for non natives , I think they would be well advised to  forego all other variations some of which are leftovers from bygone  centuries where almost anything was possible.

I admit that my  French has become somewhat rusty since I retired more than 15 years ago,  but I cannot believe that a non native, following the suggestions I've  indicated, could go wrong.

Just some thoughts to pass along!


----------



## Maître Capello

geostan said:


> As I understood the rules, if the  combination of faire + infinitive had a single object, it was direct,  whether it was a person or a thing. _*J'ai fait parler Jean. J'ai fait nettoyer la cuisine.*_


In your first example, there isn't really any direct object, _Jean_ being the agent, the subject of the infinitive. It means _J'ai fait que Jean parle_. 



> If the phrase had 2 objects, the thing was usually direct and the person indirect.* J'ai fait écrire la lettre à Jean*.


It isn't really a matter of person or thing, but rather of agent and object. Unless they are pronouns, the agent is usually indirect and the object direct.



> As for placing some pronouns with faire and others with the dependent infinitive, I have never done this, so I would never write anything like * Je l'ai fait en manger.  *I would say _*Je lui en ai fait manger.*_
> In the case of a verb such as _*changer d'avis*_, I always treated the object as a single object and therefore made it direct.  *Je les ai fait changer d'avis.*


Both turns of phrases are possible in those cases as well. While the direct object in your former example isn't as natural as the indirect one, it is *equally* natural to use the accusative or dative in the latter.

(_Je *l'*ai fait en manger._) / _Je *lui* en ai fait manger._
_Je *les* ai fait changer d'avis._ / _Je *leur* ai fait changer d'avis._


----------



## FlossyGlamourous

Si je le comprends maintenant, je peux dire "Pourquoi lui faire courir ce risque?" aussi bien que "Pourquoi le faire courir ce risque?" quand je veux dire "Why force him to take that risk?"?

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

On peut en effet dire _Pourquoi *lui/le* faire courir ce risque ?_, mais c'est plutôt la traduction de _Why let him run that risk?_


----------



## Rallino

Maître Capello said:


> [...]
> _Je *les* ai fait changer d'avis._ / _Je *leur* ai fait changer d'avis._



Wow ça m'a choqué. Je ne savais pas qu'on pouvait utiliser _leur_ dans ce cas. Ce n'est pas pour te contredire, mais j'ai fait une recherche sur google pour voir à quelle fréquence s'utilise _lui_ dans cette construction. Il y avait 312 000 résultats, qui n'est pas mal, mais sur le site guichet-du-savoir, j'ai lu ceci :



> *Il l'a fait changer d'avis* (et non pas il lui a fait changer d'avis : changer n'a pas de COD).



Penses-tu que _lui_ puisse être un régionalisme dans ce cas ?


----------



## HerbertX

Je suis également étonné :
c'est bien :
"faire *QN*  (= quelqu'un) changer d'avis"
et donc :
je *l'* / *les* ai fait changer d'avis

Non?

Par contre, je comprends qu'on puisse dire :
"Je le / lui ai fait courir ce risque" parce qu'on pourrait envisager deux structures différentes :
faire *QN *courir un risque
faire courir un risque *à qn* (Je préférerais celle-ci, la phrase contenant un COD = risque, resterait donc un COI = à qn)


----------



## VioletteNoire

Hello,

« Il rend les enfants heureux, en *leur* faisant manger des légumes. »
"He makes the children happy, by having them eat vegetables."

I wonder what are the differences between these two types of sentences:
« En leur faisant... » vs « En les faisant... »
« En la/le faisant... » vs « En lui faisant... »

I googled all these examples and it seems to me that they are all commonly used, the thing is I don't yet see the difference...

What if I changed the first sentence to:
« Il rend les enfants heureux, en *les* faisant manger des légumes. »
Would the meaning stay the same or change?

How can I know when to use *leur *and when to use *les*?

Thank you!


----------



## Kelly B

The trick is to figure out whether the pronoun is replacing a direct object (no preposition after the verb) or an indirect object. If you wrote the second sentence using the word _enfants_ instead of a pronoun, you'd need a preposition: faire manger _aux _enfants des légumes_. _That means it's an indirect object, so you'd choose leur.


----------



## Chimel

A short addition to your nice explanation:


Kelly B said:


> If you wrote the second sentence using the word _enfants_ instead of a pronoun, you'd need a preposition: faire manger _aux _enfants des légumes_. _That means it's an indirect object, so you'd choose leur.


This preposition can only be _à_, otherwise you cannot use _lui/leur _(not with _s'occuper des enfants, compter sur les enfants... _for example_)._

I know it's pretty obvious, it's just to avoid any misunderstanding.


----------



## janpol

Il leur fait manger des légumes.


----------



## VioletteNoire

Thank you all!

So, from what I understand there needs to be an 'à' in sentences like these, either in the form of 'leur/lui' or 'à la/au/aux', depending on the construction.
Why then there are so many results in google that still use 'les', while it seems to me that 'leur' should have been used instead...?

Here is a sentence I found:
  « Satan fit trébucher Adam et Eve en *les* faisant manger des fruits
     de l’arbre interdit causant ainsi leur perte et leur expulsion du Paradis où ils vivaient à l’aise. »

Why did the writer choose 'les' instead of 'leur' in the above sentence?


----------



## Chimel

You know, you find everything in Google, including many mistakes...

Other examples you found may be right, because they are grammatically different although similar at first sight. You could say, for instance: "Il les a fait obéir" because the structure is: Il a fait obéir qui? Answer: Adam et Eve = direct, not "à Adam et Eve" (whereas here the structure is: Il a fait manger des fruits à qui? A Adam et Eve).

So, try to apply this way of thinking to other examples you found and tell us if you still find things you don't understand.


----------



## Maître Capello

Actually, you may use either a direct or an indirect object pronoun in this case. Both are correct:

_en *les/leur* faisant manger des légumes_ 
_Satan fit trébucher Adam et Eve en *les/leur* faisant manger des fruits._ 

See also the previous posts in this thread.


----------



## Chimel

Mr Capello is right. As I don't know your level in French and didn't want to be too confusing with this special case of "faire faire (quelque chose à quelqu'un), I kept it as simple as possible and sticked to the main rule, because it is always relevant: you can say _leur_ in such a case.

But now several threads have been merged, you have the whole story. I just hope you don't get lost...


----------



## janpol

J'ai lu dans ce fil "danser la danse" et "chanter la chanson" qui sont plutôt maladroits : il n'est pas beaucoup plus compliqué de dire "danser la valse" et "chanter Au clair de la lune".
Geostan fait une remarque intéressante : I'm sure there are many variations of usage that would be instinctive to native speakers, but which might only confuse the non-native...
Les natifs ? Ils sont nombreux à accorder le "faire" de la forme factitive" (la robe qu'elle a faite faire"), alors  !...
Ceci dit, les natifs peuvent sembler hésitants et en désaccord sur cette question, c'est incontestable mais
- je n'ai jamais vu la forme factitive figurer dans les programmes scolaires or les collégiens la manient fort mal (quand j'étais principal de collège, il m'arrivait de communiquer avec les parents d'élèves en écrivant sur le "carnet de correspondance" des remarques auxquelles les parents répondaient;les élèves en question devaient m'apporter cette preuve que les parents avaient bien pris connaissance de ces remarques. Invariablement, ils entraient dans mon bureau en disant : "Je viens vous faire montrer mon carnet". Il est vrai que la faute est aussi d'ordre lexical.
- j'ai fait des cours de "français médical" à des médecins indiens (qui parlaient l'anglais et l'hindi alors que leurs malades parlaient l'arabe et le français). Je suivais la méthode du CREDIF dont j'ai été tenté de m'écarter un jour. J'ai demandé aux infirmières francophones de l'hôpital d'écrire des dialogues qui soient le reflet de situations de difficulté qui s'étaient présentées. La forme factitive est apparue immédiatement. On ne l'avait encore jamais abordée.
- l'instinct dont parle Géostan me semble plutôt conduire les natifs à vite contourner les formes tordues ou, pire, ambigües en disant les choses autrement (c'est, je pense, toujours possible et facile)
- alors, il se peut fort bien que les natifs se contentent de "Elle le fait danser" >>> "le" COD et "elle lui fait danser la valse" >>> la valse COD, "lui" C indirect (à qui ? par qui ?, "le" et "lui" désignant la même personne, et qu'ils ne se soient jamais vraiment penchés sur certaines tournures sur lesquelles les non-natifs usent leur belle jeunesse.


----------

